# Made some boots



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

Over several months I collected materials and made a pair of boots based off of an old Civil War boot. They're actually pretty comfortable, but the lasts I bought were too big. I want to post a picture of the boots and tools I used...but this page will only let me post a picture from a website. Do I have too few posts to post a picture?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

HT doesn't host pictures, so you need to upload your pics first to something like Flickr or Photobucket.

There's a sticky at the top of the forum that links to a good "how to" about posting pictures.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I look forward to seeing your pictures 

You can make your own, custom to YOUR foot lasts.....I've made a pair for my feet and they work really well.

couple ways to do it:

1)sock and duct tape: wear a thin sock. wrap your foot in duct tape (trying not to make it over tight). put on multiple layers. Using a thin scissors and being VERY careful, cut off the sock/tape down the front of the foot; then tape it back together again. Fill with expandable foam, plaster of paris, whatever y ou like.

2) (my preferred method) Plaster wraps.
Vaseline your foot. Using either gauze strips soaked in plaster of paris, or those handy gauze/plaster rolls you can find in a pharmacy (or craft store for mold making) layer/smooth the wet gauze on your foot. Let it set up, then cut it off down the center front using a pair of scissors. lay another layer over the cut part to secure it together again. Mine I filled with bondo and then slipped the plaster thing off the bondo. You can also fill with "great stuff" expandable foam (slowly...or it won't cure in the center). My "feet" even have toenails on them 

In either 1 or 2, you can place a piece of pipe in the "ankle" area so that it can be placed on a spike, or screwed into a base and be secured.


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> I look forward to seeing your pictures
> 
> You can make your own, custom to YOUR foot lasts.....I've made a pair for my feet and they work really well.
> 
> ...


I actually tried the 2nd one and ended up cutting my feet because I didn't leave room for scissors underneath and used a razor blade instead. :bash: I'll get a photobucket account tonight.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

yeooooouch!! My beloved Artificer was going to cut them off my feet, but when I saw him coming at me with a knife I thought better of it! Grabbed a sewing scissors and did it myself


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry the pictures are so giant. I couldn't figure out how to save my changes to the photos. The top picture is of the tools I used minus the tack hammer.
All I used as instruction was a series of videos on YouTube 'How to Make shoes' and the book Handmade Shoes for Men.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Very ingenious! I'm amazed at the talent on this board! Can't wait to see the pictures of the boots, too! Jan in Co


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

Jan in CO said:


> Very ingenious! I'm amazed at the talent on this board! Can't wait to see the pictures of the boots, too! Jan in Co


Wait until you see them first. Might change your mind.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! Real honest-to-God "yes, I'd wear those" boots! :clap:


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I still say very ingenious! You did an amazing job! If the shtf, you will at least be able to keep yourself in footwear! Jan in Co


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Look good to me


----------



## zameluzza (Mar 21, 2006)

CamM said:


> Sorry the pictures are so giant. I couldn't figure out how to save my changes to the photos. The top picture is of the tools I used minus the tack hammer.
> All I used as instruction was a series of videos on YouTube 'How to Make shoes' and the book Handmade Shoes for Men.


wow it's all I can say :clap:


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

these rock!!!!!


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

Just as an update--I walked through a creek with them, which wasn't one of my better ideas. The leather glue dissolves in water, and my heels were beginning to fall off because I didn't nail them on, and the lace reinforcement did the same since I didn't stitch them on. Next time I need to add a rubber bottom onto the heel; leather heels wear out pretty quick.

Eventually I want to get some actual instruction. A Hungarian shoemaker company--Koronya--runs a $1500 class in NYC, and while I'm more interested in the 'working man's' shoe/boot, the skills are applicable.


----------



## kritter8888 (Jun 8, 2009)

They actually look like a rough pair of boots we sell in my store (Timberlands). So bravo!! You might want to try cement as a glue and latex(not sure if your can buy) as the seam protector.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow! Great job!


----------

